# Players wanted in Southern California!



## DonDon (Feb 23, 2002)

Looking for one to two d20 players in San Diego! Experience not needed just a desire to play and delvelope character. Currently running a ongoing campaign set in Wheel of Time. please reply if interested!


----------



## Garrland7g (Feb 28, 2002)

So hey DonDon, what part of San Diego are you in????? North County?? I feel that I may know you..... Does DAP ring a bell???? DAP is not me but If your the DonDon I know, than it should.

Later,
Chris


----------



## Raolin Darksbane (Mar 1, 2002)

*Where in SD?*

I live in South Bay but work in San Diego near the 52 and 163 intersection. I'm always looking for a good game.

Brian


----------



## DonDon (Mar 2, 2002)

Brian,
 We play in North San Diego County. We play every other saturday. Are u familiar with Robert Jordans series Wheel of Time? Also I would like to know a little more about you? How long have u been  gaming? Fav character classes and/or races? Games played? ect...


----------



## drothgery (Mar 2, 2002)

You're asking a guy whose screen name is 'Raolin Darksbane' if he's familiar with Wheel of Time. Think about this for a second.


----------



## DonDon (Mar 2, 2002)

Duhh...i guess thats what happens when u try to think after a 15 hour day huh?


----------

